#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Bobcock in the USA - Photothread

## Bobcock

Just had a great trip to the States travelling in California, Arizona, Utah and Nevada.

I'm not going to write a huge amount cos I'm not in the mood.

Developed about 500 of 5700 photos I took.

Here is a selection of the best.

----------


## bsnub

Oh this will be good!

----------


## Humbert

> Developed about 500 of 5700 photos I took.


You used film?

----------


## Aberlour

Great shots. 

Is it weird that I really like bridges??

----------


## aging one

No shit snub, I have already greened him for the shots of the GG bridge. Starting in the right place let me tell you.  :Smile: 

The Marin headlands, a place that not many people know about even now. Wonderful.

----------


## natalie8

Looking forward to an amazing thread!

----------


## bsnub

> Starting in the right place let me tell you.


Yep! I love San Francisco. I would rather be there then almost anyplace in America. Only Seattle has a tighter hold on my heart.

----------


## Humbert

I used to windsurf in the bay close to the bridge. Launched at the SF Yacht club. Really blows like stink out there.

----------


## misskit

I lived in Sausalito for many years. Went sailing and fishing in the bay often and can attest to that being some windy and rough water. We would go out under the bridge sometimes in my friend's dory fishing. I did a lot of chumming over the side of the boat.

----------


## Bobcock

Should have said processed rather than developed......

Not film, but camera RAW

----------


## terry57

I went over that bridge on a Contiki tour when I was 24.

Loved the Alcatraz tour also, bloody awesome.

Unfortunately I'm to stupid to scan my hard copies up or I'd post Em.

Bummer dat innit.   :Sorry1:

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## aging one

oh man of man. I bow down to your photographic skills mate. So very well done. I know you were looking so forward to this trip. Next year for us.

----------


## can123

> Great shots. 
> 
> Is it weird that I really like bridges??


For bridges, go to Louisiana.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Albert Shagnastier

Some great shots there Bob - as photography should be, makes you want to go there.

Cheers.

----------


## Aberlour

> 


Love this archway over the road. Awesome.

Superb photos mate, really enjoying them.

----------


## sabang

Excellent photography Bob. The shots of SF bring back memories- my ex-GF kept an apartment on Jones St above Northbridge/ Chinatown, spent a fair bit of time there as I was in the process of semi-retiring from HK. The sound of foghorns through the morning fog always makes me think of SF (not that we get that here in Ubon), but clearly no fog around when you took those shots!

----------


## bsnub

As a budding photographer myself I am humbled by your skill. Beautiful pictures.

----------


## thailazer

Some serious skill here for sure Bobcock!  That shot of the Grand Canyon is amazing as most photos there turn out flat or washed out.   Don't know how you did it, but that shot talks!

----------


## Humbert

Intense, saturated color. Nice work! Takes me back to automobile trips cross country on route 66 as a kid.

----------


## Bobcock

> That shot of the Grand Canyon is amazing as most photos there turn out flat or washed out.


I was quite pleased with them as the weather at the canyon was not the best. I never shoot what the camera tells me to, usually 2/3 of a stop below, doesn't give time for the colour to be washed out. In Thailand I shoot probably -1 1/3 all the time as it's so bright here.

----------


## charleyboy

Bobcock. Just one word...Awesome!

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## CNF55

> 



That is an unbelievably awesome photo - just magnificent!

----------


## sabang

I think the USA possesses the most awesome desert scenery in the whole world.
Atacama, Olgas, painted Desert, Rub' al Khali etc- there is nothing to match the USA.

----------


## terry57

^
America has some incredible sights spread over the country.

Mount Rushmore blew my mind and to see that up close is quite unbelievable.

Get there Bobby and post up some pics of that.

----------


## Bobcock

My plan once I leave Thailand and return probably to the UK is to take a few months out and travel coast to coast via such places as Yellowstone, Mount Rushmore, Badlands, Canyonlands without the kids and do some real hiking and photography.

Gotta get the kids into Uni first....

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock



----------


## sabang

If you win the lottery, check out Hawaii too BC. The Big island is the one place I might base myself over here, if I had the money.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## palexxxx

> 




Great picture Bobcock.  What sort of bird is this?

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

> Great picture Bobcock. What sort of bird is this?


A blue and orange one....

----------


## terry57

> 



Hey Bobby, did you go inside and say hello to Chumly ?

Great TV show on this Pawn Shop on A & E.

----------


## Bobcock

They were all away on holiday, but my kids wanted to go in.

The guys in there said that the 'stars' of the show are rarely seen front of house unless requested by the film crew. Then they just do their bit and scuttle off back behind closed doors.

I wondered who might notice....

----------


## pickel

When were you in Vegas Bobcock? I was there from the 7th to the 12th of this month.

----------


## Bobcock

April 22nd

----------


## QuebecPiotr

thanks for those Bob. Yes, I walked in your footsteps on many of those shots. Grand Canyon, Utah plateas. Kings Canyon in eastern Californis with a trilllion gallons of the purest water on Earth is another sight to see. Don't have to be gambler to pay a visit to Las Vegas to stroll through those 2 $billion casinos, a sight to behold and those all you can eat restaurants. 

Good show

----------


## Butterfly

places like this give me the creep, I would rather go to NY or even San Francisco, at least those places have dimensions

Las Vegas, a must see in a lifetime, but that's it

----------


## Bobcock

yep, I couldn't wait to leave to be honest.

I don't gamble and it had none of the charm it had when I was last there in 1987.

----------


## Dillinger

Some amazing pics there Mr Cock.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Damn, that's not the picture of Dodgers Stadium that I wanted to upload

----------


## Bobcock

This is the one I wanted.....

----------


## Bobcock

Not a great picture, but I had to post it. This guy was awesome.... Look at what he is wearing, also carrying a small amp and playing as he went along.

Wish I could play guitar half as well.....

----------


## Takeovers

Must have a damn short shutter time to freeze the ball that way.

Love the tread.

----------


## terry57

> yep, I couldn't wait to leave to be honest.




That's dam disappointing Bobby as I've never been there and want to go.

I don't gamble either but like to wonder around taking in the sights.

----------


## Bobcock



----------


## Bobcock

Right.... this is the last lot......

----------


## Bobcock

> Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> 
>  
> yep, I couldn't wait to leave to be honest.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


 
Just don't take the kids then....

----------


## gusG

Cheers Bob, great thread. Terrific pics as usual.

----------


## kingwilly

> Looking forward to an amazing thread!


Indeed.




> Some serious skill here for sure Bobcock! That shot of the Grand Canyon is amazing as most photos there turn out flat or washed out. Don't know how you did it, but that shot talks!


Agreed. I haven't got much to say other than thanks for posting them Bobcock!

----------


## slackula

Wow. Even by Bob's always high standards he has outdone himself on this thread.

Thanks for taking the time to share this.

----------


## Perota

It's threads like this that make this forum great.

Thank you.

----------


## pseudolus

good work Bobster - Is that is though? 5000 + pics and that's all we get to see?

----------


## Exige

Lovely pictures. Thanks for taking the time to post them on the forum.

----------


## alwarner

Nice one Bob, all great pics, though the ones of the GG Bridge and the desert scenes were really fantastic.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## bsnub

I love to see the pics of the ballparks! This is awesome! More baseball pics please!

----------


## Boon Mee

Very nice, Bob.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> Damn, that's not the picture of Dodgers Stadium that I wanted to upload


You followed the route of the first trip I took my kids to the states. Love the baseball shots. But "Dodger Stadium" If you are a Giants fan you hate the Dodgers. Beautiful older stadium though. One of the few built in the late 50's that is still around. They renovated it last year.  I was last there to cheer for the Yankees in the world series. I had a lot of beer poured over my head.  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Great pictures as usual. Thanks for making the effort to share.

I love the pictures of the great outdoors. Incredibly beautiful. Mind you, I bet they wish they had the Mendips and Cheddar Gorge. Eat your hearts out yanks  :mid:

----------


## xanax

excellent, could we ask what the camera and lenses are that you used?

----------


## Bobcock

I do hate the Dodgers. They were 4 down after the first..... Dull game after that apart from listening to the home fans whine.

I wouldn't let my son wear his Giants stuff though, just in case.

I can post more baseball shots if you like bsnub, but only from those 2 games. AT&T is particularly nice.

I limited the shots so as not to bore. There are 520ish that are processed, didn't was to be too repetitive.

I'll do a second round, but these were my faves at this time., as with my Venice shots I will probably chose a whole different lot in 3 months time.

----------


## Bobcock

Xanax

Canon 5D Mk II

I carried 7 lenses,all but one from the L Series.

----------


## terry57

The best quality photos on this forum hands down bobby boy. 

Really good stuff.

----------


## Bower

Excellent, thanks for taking the time for us to share.

----------


## Bobcock

OK, these are for bsnub and Aging One

COLORADO ROCKIES @ SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS

AT&T Park, San Francisco - Monday 8th April 2013

Giants won 4-2 mainly thanks to a three run homer in the 1st by Hunter Pence.

Winning Pitcher was Madison Bumgarner, Save went to Sergio Romo.

-----
The Willie Mays gates



The O'Doul Gates



Inside the Giants shop





HOT DOGS!!!!!!!!

----------


## aging one

Buy me some peanuts and crackerjacks, I dont care if I ever get back, so take me out to the ball game, take me out with the crowd.....

----------


## Bobcock

Rockies Starting Pitcher - Pedro De La Rosa



Last years MVP Buster Posey on the scoreboard.





Old franchise penants from the New York days.



Note Scutaro is batting .125 at this stage of the season, he's currently on a hitting streak and is batting .330ish

----------


## Bobcock

There's a kids slide inside the Coca Cola bottle.....





My son would die to get Buster Posey's Under armour shoes.......



Sadly this is not Hunter Pence's 3 run homer

----------


## Bobcock

Base hit Brandon Belt...









Went for a walk in the bleachers.

If you zoom in on the original of this pic you can see my family sitting up in the seats in line with the left field foul line.



Right that's it for the Giants......... I'm currently listening to the Giants play the Nationals at AT&T..... down 2-1 in the top of the 4th..... Ooooh... Cain has just struck out 2 with the bases loaded!!!

----------


## robbo

enjoyed the pics, well done!!!

----------


## bsnub

Great stuff!

----------


## Bobcock

I'll go shoot the Mariners for you if you pay my flights......

----------


## pomeloseed

I had a trip planned to southern Utah for March this year. Had air tickets, insurance, and was going to hike and climb some of the canyons there. I was getting primed by jogging up hills and laying out in the sun (to acclimate to heat).  Then in Feb, I had a 6 meter fall thru a roof, and broke both wrists and a foot. Had to cancel trip.  Oh well, could have died from the fall, so am on the mend, though slow, at 61. Thanks for the photos of SW rock formations.  I hail from near SF, so memory lane there.  If you like SF, check out this v. obscure comedy based in Marin of the 1970's: SERIAL.

----------


## slackula

> I'll go shoot the Mariners for you if you pay my flights......


Send the Mariners a link to this thread and _they_ would probably pay your flights!  :Smile:

----------


## Bobcock

Acccchhhh.... as much as I'd like to believe it I live in awe of proper sports photographers.....

Mind you....they get sponsored by the big companies with lenses that are too expensive to buy for a hobby...

I have a 400 f5.6 which was 56,000 and is great for Thailand with the bright sun, but the 600 f4 I would want to do the job properly is 399,000...... and the 800 f5.6 is the same.......

Also my camera (the 5D Mk II) is not a sports camera shooting about 3 fps.... I'm thinking of upgrading to the new Canon 1Dx which is about 199,000, although it's 169,000 in Hong Kong and I'm going there next Thursday....

----------


## slackula

> I'm thinking of upgrading to the new Canon 1Dx which is about 199,000, although it's 169,000 in Hong Kong and I'm going there next Thursday....


Coming soon to TD:

For Urgent Sale: Canon 5D Mk II (body only). Please make reasonable offer before my wife finds out I just blew 169,000 Baht on a new camera.




 :Very Happy:

----------


## nigelandjan

Great pics good effort all round ,, damm I,m late for work again now

----------


## Bobcock

hahahah.... actually she has already approved it at 199,000, and I'd want to keep my 5D so I could do the 2 bodies with different lenses look that the pro's have....

----------


## Takeovers

> Also my camera (the 5D Mk II) is not a sports camera shooting about 3 fps.... I'm thinking of upgrading to the new Canon 1Dx which is about 199,000, although it's 169,000 in Hong Kong and I'm going there next Thursday....


You clearly have a better camera than me. Even after I upgraded to the NIKON D7000.

But that's NOT the reason why you make better photos. We could switch equipment and you are still the better photographer.

----------


## Laphanphon

nice photos

----------


## Humbert

Jeez, looks like you had some great seats for that game.

----------


## TonyBKK

> My plan once I leave Thailand and return probably to the UK is to take a few months out and travel coast to coast via such places as Yellowstone, Mount Rushmore, Badlands, Canyonlands without the kids and do some real hiking and photography.
> 
> Gotta get the kids into Uni first....


Gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing!

Bring the kids! They are guaranteed to enjoy it and you will create memories that they will treasure forever.

I took my son a 9-state tour of the US last summer and we can't wait to do another big tour this summer!


My little guy is a surprisingly strong hiker- Glacier Vista, Mount Rainier National Park-

----------


## Loy Toy

> as much as I'd like to believe it I live in awe of proper sports photographers


C'Mon Bob..............You only go there for the autographs and the smelly jocks. 

Need I say more about your photographic expertise.

Simply wonderful.

----------


## terry57

Superb Photos Bob,

Just keep posting them up as the quality is fantastic.

----------


## bsnub

> I'll go shoot the Mariners for you if you pay my flights......


Well. I would except I still live in Seattle so I go to most games. But you must check out Safeco field at sunset. It is a great ballpark.

----------


## bsnub

Gorgeous pictures! Thanks for sharing!

My little guy is a surprisingly strong hiker- Glacier Vista, Mount Rainier National Park-
[/QUOTE]

Home sweet home!

----------


## BobR

The geography of America is beautiful, and I have explored all 48 States by car.  Every October when I go home, I  drive all the way from California to Florida and back while visiting my family.

To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.

After the madness here, it's nice to drive someplace you can let your guard down for a second or 2. 

Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it.  It's the ultimate vacation.

----------


## palexxxx

> The geography of America is beautiful, and I have explored all 48 States by car.  Every October when I go home, I  drive all the way from California to Florida and back while visiting my family.
> 
> To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.
> 
> After the madness here, it's nice to drive someplace you can let your guard down for a second or 2. 
> 
> Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it.  It's the ultimate vacation.



I have news for you which may come as a huge shock.  Are you sitting down?  There are actually 50 states.   ::spin::

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by palexxxx
> 
> Great picture Bobcock. What sort of bird is this?
> 
> 
> A blue and orange one....


The American Robin, excellent shot BTW.

----------


## palexxxx

^  Thanks Mr Earl,  btw Bobcock I meant to say Great pictures  (all of them,  not just the bird).

----------


## ossierob

Congratulations Bobcock your prowess with the camera is really on display here.  I get the odd good shot but your masterful efforts are never ending mate

----------


## terry57

> To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.
> 
> Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it.  It's the ultimate vacation.



I traveled a shit load of miles in a bus on a Contiki tour when I was 24. We had only 10 paying punters on a brand new  bus.

New York up to Toronto in Canada, then all the way cross America to San Francisco finishing in Los Angeles. 4 weeks all up.

 Seen a huge amount of the States and it blew me away. Loved it, truly stunning and varied Topography.  

Ive always wanted to go back, rent a car and see the rest.

How much to rent a car for a month and mid range accommodation in a hotel chain cost ya recon. ? Whats fuel cost these days ?

----------


## ossierob

Bob there may be come commission payments in store from the American Tourist body seeing your depictions are attracting so much interest in travel there...check it out mate

----------


## Humbert

> The American Robin, excellent shot BTW.


If its a Robin, its the first blue one I've ever seen.

----------


## TonyBKK

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.
> 
> Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it.  It's the ultimate vacation.
> 
> 
> ...



Shop around as prices vary wildly. For my big US tour last summer I did the math and decided it would be cheaper to BUY a bike than rent one. Gas prices vary from state to state- this link gives you a good national picture:
USA National Gas Price Heat Map - GasBuddy.com

Crap, prices have gone up a lot since last summer... Ah well, gotta pay to play.

My son and I mostly camped in National and State Parks, but we did occasionally throw down for a motel when the weather was too hot for camping or we just wanted to sleep in a bed.

----------


## terry57

^
I see $4.25 A gallon Max. 

 Here in Perth it averages $1.40 a liter  X 4.5 = $ 6.30 a gallon.

I've payed as much as $9.00 a gallon on road trips up North.   :Confused: 

Quite a bit cheaper over there.  

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Originally Posted by Mr Earl
> 
> The American Robin, excellent shot BTW.
> 
> 
> If its a Robin, its the first blue one I've ever seen.



I could be wrong, it might be an eastern bluebird, they are kinda similar though Robin being larger and more common out west in Arizona were I'm supposing the picture was taken.
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/american_Robin/id

----------


## Bobcock

Utah actually......

It's the same it just drinks lighter beer

----------


## kingwilly

> Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it. It's the ultimate vacation.


I'd love to, one day.





> I've payed as much as $9.00 a gallon on road trips up North.


I've paid similar, absolute robbers, they are. Makes the 1st class carriages on the Ghan Train affordable.

----------


## Boon Mee

Don't know if anyone's brought up but if you were planning on traveling thru OK and took some pics of Moore - given your quite apparent abilities with a camera.  We see the misery on television... :Confused:

----------


## Bobcock

I'm at work in Jatujak..... long way to go now...

----------


## Boon Mee

> I'm at work in Jatujak..... long way to go now...


Oh, sorry.  Thought you were still on your sojourn. :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

it'd be that tricky past tense in this OP....




> Just *had* a great trip to the States travelling in California, Arizona, Utah and Nevada.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Boon Mee

> it'd be that tricky past tense in this OP....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bobcock
> 
> Just *had* a great trip to the States travelling in California, Arizona, Utah and Nevada.


Golly, gee whiz, you really got me there bud!  :Tongue:

----------


## YorkshireMan

A series of stunning photo's - bloody well done!!

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> The geography of America is beautiful, and I have explored all 48 States by car.  Every October when I go home, I  drive all the way from California to Florida and back while visiting my family.
> 
> To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.
> 
> After the madness here, it's nice to drive someplace you can let your guard down for a second or 2. 
> 
> ...


You cannot drive to Hawaii, it's an island and you have to go through hundreds of miles of Canada to reach Alaska.

PS Before someone corrects me again, Hawaii is a group of islands, and they are located about 4000 kilometers from the mainland West coast.

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by BobR
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone non-American I always recommend driving cross country by car, and since the rentals come with unlimited mileage it's not even expensive.
> 
> Seriously, if you have not driven across the USA, do it.  It's the ultimate vacation.
> 
> 
> ...


Last year my rental for 3 weeks, including all insurance and taxes was less than $600 usd.  It was a near new Ford Fiesta that got 39MPG.  I put 7200 miles or over 10,000 kilometers on it, and the rental car company did not say a thing.

I used Rentalcars.com (which is one of the Price Companies and had no problems you can play with it and see what comes up).  Incredibly it was cheaper to rent a car there with my Thai drivers license than my American one.  For foreign renters they bundle the car, liability insurance and collision damage waiver into one price which they do not offer to people using an American license and it works out cheaper than buying them separately.

----------


## terry57

^

Great price, Thanks for the Info.

----------


## upupandaway

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
>  Starting in the right place let me tell you.
> 
> 
> Yep! I love San Francisco. I would rather be there then almost anyplace in America. Only Seattle has a tighter hold on my heart.



Pike Street Market Fremont :Smile:  yes indeed memories. I was born in Frisco and raised in Seattle. Now when I go back I am just a tourist :bananaman:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The states is an awesome place for a visit , went about the time crocodile Dundee first hit the big screen and aussies could do no evil,  me and a mate  bought a secondhand dodge RV for $4000 in seattle drove all over the west coast and around canada a bit, petrol was cheap at a buck a  gallon and we could sleep and cook in it so saved a shitload  on accomadation , overwhelmed by the hospitality shown us by americans, fuckin  freindly kunts, piss was cheap but a bit watery so had to double up on the intake,  Bugger i never took any photos. 
Nice thread bob thanks for taking the time

----------


## bsnub

> piss was cheap but a bit watery so had to double up on the intake


Americans like to have a beer at hand all day long when not working so that is mainly why it is so light on the alcohol content. That said since your last visit we have a wonderful craft brew industry and you can find an amazing variety of lovely ales and lagers lovingly crafted in small batches. Parts of America are really returning to the basics. Instead of the supermarket we now see farmers markets becoming more prevelent as well as local farms starting to thrive again along with all that comes with that. Cheesemakers, butchers, bakers and good honest basic food is on the rebound but only in certain places. I am glad to live in one of those regions. West coast! 

The south and midwest are some of the worst places in the US and I strongly discourage foreign travelers from visiting those states. There is nothing to see other than fat people and chain restaurants.

----------


## bsnub

> Don't know if anyone's brought up but if you were planning on traveling thru OK and took some pics of Moore - given your quite apparent abilities with a camera.  We see the misery on television...


Why on earth would he want to travel through that shit stain of a state? They call them flyover states for a reason.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Great pics - loved the rounders shots.

----------


## Bobcock

You just can't help yourself can you?.....5555

----------


## terry57

Makes me want to go to The States, rent a car and go up Route 66 or similar. 

Long way to fly though. That's the killer.

----------

